
2017 California Self-Driving Car Report: Waymo and GM Lead - datguacdoh
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/31/16956902/california-dmv-self-driving-car-disengagement-2017
======
Fricken
Waymo and GM were leading last years as well. Though last year nobody else had
accomplished much of anything. Now we've got a bunch of companies who have
overcome the initial hurdles and are demonstrating basic competence on public
roads. Zoox is really interesting, they only got going on public roads with
one vehicle late August (7 by the end of November) has shown remarkable
performance given how early in the game it is for them.

